# Can I Use Semi-Permenant Color Over Permanent Color



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 21, 2010)

So a few weeks ago I dyed my hair red. I turned out WAAAY too bright and I tried to work with it, but I don't like it. I look like a walking match

I want to use a semi-permanent off black or dark brown to cover the color. The only thing I'm worried about is damaging my hair or my hair turning an even more unsightly color. 

Do you dye experts think dying with a semi-permanent will work?

Here is the color my hair is now, but it is a bit brighter


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 22, 2010)

As long it is a semi permanent that does not require a developer (Jazzing, Beautiful Collection, Adore, Color Showers, etc.) you will be fine...


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Mar 22, 2010)

i would suggest that you do a rinse instead since you just dyed it a few weeks ago. sometimes semi's can be drying sine they do have some chemicals in them unlike a rinse which is the safest. you could probably rinse and once you hit the 12th wk AFTER the dye then try a semi but i definitely would not do the semi this soon. good luck!


----------



## Lady S (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep, as long as it's something like the Clairol Beautiful Collection or Jazzing.  Nothing with more then one step where you have to mix bottle A with tube B.


----------



## Beaute Noire (Mar 22, 2010)

Yea go for a rinse...any of the brands that the other ladies recommended are wonderful

Just be wary of black cause it's so hard to get rid of a black rinse

Luckily enough for me, I've been rinsing my hair black for years with no plans of stopping lol


----------



## BellaM (Mar 22, 2010)

Usually colors like that will fade with ever wash..


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the tips. I'm going to do a test strip today to be positive that my hair won't be damaged or turn green or something.



BellaM said:


> Usually colors like that will fade with ever wash..



The color of my hair in the pictures is the faded colorerplexed. It was a lot brighter at first. It hasn't faded anymore. I know over the next few weeks it will gradually fade, but I just want this awful color gone.


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 22, 2010)

Give it a couple weeks, and a semi-perm should be fine (seeing that you're a natural).  I've done it.  Who really wants to rinse their hair every-other-week?  And as a natural, I'm sure you probably wet your hair fairly often which would make a regular rinse wash out even faster. You don't have to worry about green, because you're coloring over a red color.


----------



## natalie20121 (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree with NikStar. You won't end up green since your hair is not blonde, however... You should consult with a stylist because the base colors of the semi mixed with the red may cause the resulting color to look muddy. Box color rarely lets you know what base colors are used. If you can.. get a color correction from a stylist or if price is a factor, find a local cosmetology school (Paul Mitchel, Aveda or Redken) preferably and have them correct it for you for a fraction of the price. HTH


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the color what brand/color did you use?
Also, I think you should give it a few weeks. See if it will fade even more.


----------



## janeemat (Mar 22, 2010)

What is the difference between a semi and a rinse?  I thought they were the same.  Please name brands of semi colors and rinse colors.


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 22, 2010)

janeemat said:


> What is the difference between a semi and a rinse?  I thought they were the same.  Please name brands of semi colors and rinse colors.



A lot of the previous brands named are actually rinses, even though the packaging says they are or can be semi-permanent (if you use heat, for ex).  They don't contain any peroxide.  Actual semi-perms contain a really low amount of peroxide that doesn't really cause any damage, unless perhaps your hair is already in bad shape, or relaxed (things can always be if-y with 2+ chemicals).  Some of the box colors that are semi-perm are Natural Instincts (though the black tends to stick like a permanent color), I think Dark & Lovely has a semi-perm line, etc.  Or you can create your own semi-perm by buying one of the little color bottles from a beauty supply and mixing equal parts Level 10 Developer with it (which is what comes in the box colors).  Anything mixed with level 20 developer and higher will create a permanent color (which is also what comes in the permanent box colors).  Red colors, semi-perm or perm, tend to fade the most and the fastest.  Something about the size of the red color molecule.  So like others suggested, OP may wait and see if it fades some.


----------



## janeemat (Mar 22, 2010)

NikStar said:


> A lot of the previous brands named are actually rinses, even though the packaging says they are or can be semi-permanent (if you use heat, for ex). They don't contain any peroxide. Actual semi-perms contain a really low amount of peroxide that doesn't really cause any damage, unless perhaps your hair is already in bad shape, or relaxed (things can always be if-y with 2+ chemicals). Some of the box colors that are semi-perm are Natural Instincts (though the black tends to stick like a permanent color), I think Dark & Lovely has a semi-perm line, etc. Or you can create your own semi-perm by buying one of the little color bottles from a beauty supply and mixing equal parts Level 10 Developer with it (which is what comes in the box colors). Anything mixed with level 20 developer and higher will create a permanent color (which is also what comes in the permanent box colors). Red colors, semi-perm or perm, tend to fade the most and the fastest. Something about the size of the red color molecule. So like others suggested, OP may wait and see if it fades some.


 
I always thought if a developer was involved it is a permanent color.  I do know that peroxide and ammonia makes up permanent color.  Jazzing,, Beautiful, Matrix Prizms Plus,  PM Colorshines, I thought were all semi/rinses, the same,  because they only deposit color that eventually rinses out.  You confused me more but it's all good.


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 22, 2010)

janeemat said:


> I always thought if a developer was involved it is a permanent color.  I do know that peroxide and ammonia makes up permanent color.  Jazzing,, Beautiful, Matrix Prizms Plus,  PM Colorshines, I thought were all semi/rinses, the same,  because they only deposit color that eventually rinses out.  You confused me more but it's all good.



Yes, rinses only coat the hair.  I guess, they say they can be semi-perm because you can leave it in the hair longer or use heat to get a stronger "stain", but it never penetrates the hair.  Peroxide alone doesn't equal permanent.  It comes in different strengths--it opens the cuticle and also lightens the hair (somewhat, depending on the strength) Level 10 only opens it enough to deposit color, so the color does penetrate the shaft a bit, but not permanently.  That's why you can't lighten hair with semi-perm. Whereas the stronger peroxide strengths (20, 30 and there's even a 40) will open the cuticle fully and lightening the hair (if it's dark) while depositing the new color.  It has to be a developer of the higher strengths to get permanent color, and like you said, most permanent colors contain ammonia as well.

If you go to a colorist--they would tell you that the Jazzings/Miss Clairol, etc. are in the rinse category.  For a color to be semi-perm or perm, it has some peroxide, unless it's henna or a compound henna type color (like Bigen).

I've used every color under the sun, by the way.  Including bleach.


----------



## natalie20121 (Mar 22, 2010)

Actually the only types of color there is are Temporary, Semi-Perm, Perm and Demi-perm. There is technically no such thing as a "rinse". Not all semi's and demi's use developers. For instance the brand Pravana has a color line called Chroma-silk and it doesn't use any type of developer. It is in fact a semi-perm color. 

All in all... I say u should consult with a professional colorist to get the most ACCURATE information.... That way you don't come back to LHCF sayin we messed up your hair. LOL!

By the way... my mother has been a stylist for over 20 years and I'm also in Hair Design school and color is my favorite. ;-)


----------

